# Simplicity Sno-Away 7 H.P. Mfg's. No. 560 in need of "drive assembly"



## trumpetman (Jan 16, 2014)

Posted originally to the newbie forum; figured it'd be wise to post again here. My apologies to those who've already seen this.

No badge plate on the unit; decal wore off . Owner's Manual dated 1969 identifying the machine as "Mfg's. No. 560", 7 H.P. 2 Stage Sno-Away". Checked the B&S engine Model info (stamped into the carb housing). B&S Model #170402; Type: 0133 01; Code: 6906061 According to B&S's numbering system, the Code # shows the engine was built on June 6, 1969. Probably a good indicator of the mfg vintage of the whole unit?

Maintained the beast for 40+ yrs.; repaired the usual stuff along the way. Works great; these are "tanks" like everyone says. Last storm I heard a "squealing" sound from the tranny chassis (metal on metal). Figured it would be a worn idler pulley. Ran it another hour to finish that part of the job. Resumed work next day; same noise again, then lost drive; no forward, no reverse, as if the drive belt had been cut.

The idlers were fine. Problem was with a "gear assembly' to the left of the drive pulley (my term since I can't find a parts diagram with a proper name). I tore down the "gear assembly" and drive pulley. There's a ~2" dia. drive gear welded to the left side of the drive pulley that mates with three, smaller ~ 1 1/4" dia. gears mounted on a circular disc @ at 120 degrees around the disc in the "gear ass'bly". The disc is welded on the right side (in the center of the 3 small gears) to a hollow shaft with a keyway; the shaft passes through the drive pulley to mount the gearbox drive shaft. So the drive belt turns the pulley and drive gear inside the "gear ass'bly" casing. The 3 samll gears are stabilized by running inside a toothed ring gear, roughly 5" dia. sandwiched between two saucer-like cover plates; when all is bolted together, the assembly is about 1" wide, and again sits to the left of the drive pulley.

Lots of iron filings confirmed the squealing sound was coming from the assembly. The circular disc was wearing against the left side cover. One of the bushing posts for the smaller 1 1/4" gears was badly worn and the gear could easily slip off the bushing. I'm assuming this caused the loss of drive to the wheels, i.e. enough play to allow it to slip out of position and the whole mechanism ceased to transfer rotary power to the gearbox?

This machine has a cast iron gearbox that I'm told Simplicity also used with its garden tractor line, and with some of the Allis Chalmers tractor units when AC owned them. The gearbox shaft moved only in neutral, so I concluded no problem there. About 1/16" play in/out...seemed OK?

Parts Tree and the other online outfits do not show this "gear assembly" in any of their parts groups. So I don't have a P/N

I might be able to machine some new parts and source some new gears but I'd prefer to replace with a Simplicity OEM assembly if possible. Anyone know of this design machine and/or where I might find the parts? 69Ariens has suggested going the used parts dealer route, eBay listings, etc. I've begun to do that but it's looking like a needle in a haystack exercise. Thinking maybe Simplicity didn't turn this model out in great numbers or that it wasn't popular in New England? Any help, additional thots much appreciated. Tks, folks.


----------



## katsboytoy (Feb 3, 2014)

Diagrams can be found at "Simplicity" web site. If it's a 26" model it's probably a #990372 mfg 1967, 68 and 69...Tom..


----------



## katsboytoy (Feb 3, 2014)

Actually I finally got the 50 yrs of grime off my 68 and found it's Mod # 990430 for my 68. There are 3 units that look the same, 990372, 990430 and 990560.


----------

